# Tires/ Rims For Sale



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I recently upgraded the Nimitz with Aluminum rims and radials...as such, I have 4 15" 6 lug white rims (round hole design) with Duro tires mounted, for sale. The spare is also there (never mounted), but has no rim. There is *maybe* 3000 miles on the tires. As a current member set me up with the radials and aluminum rims (thanks JohnP!) maybe I can help another member out as well. I would rather set up a fellow outbacker, than throw them on Craigslist or such. Problems? they're bulky, so I guess it would have to be a relatively local sale. I guess a "relay" of sorts could be set up if anyone is interested. PM me for the rollback price!


----------

